# [Solved] eudev migration

## 389292

I thought about migrating to eudev, but it looks like I already have it. Is it comes with non systemd profiles by default?Last edited by 389292 on Tue Jul 02, 2019 6:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## asturm

What made you think of that switch?

eudev is the default implementation of virtual/udev.

----------

## 389292

Better support of openrc and other gentoo things I guess..

----------

## asturm

Not really, and in my experience eudev makes more trouble. No reason to switch though, unless you encounter an eudev related issue.

----------

## 389292

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Not really, and in my experience eudev makes more trouble. No reason to switch though, unless you encounter an eudev related issue.

 

Ok.. but what should I do? I mean it's already installed. I didn't touch anything. emerge --ask --oneshot sys-fs/eudev shows that it will be reinstalled. I have this on my system:

```
dev-libs/libgudev-232

sys-fs/eudev-3.2.5

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-33

virtual/libgudev-232

virtual/libudev-232

virtual/udev-217
```

----------

## asturm

Nothing? Do you have any particular issue that would make you want to do *something*?

----------

## 389292

 *Quote:*   

> Not really, and in my experience eudev makes more trouble.

 

Can you elaborate on that?

----------

## asturm

Bug reports, nothing in particular.

----------

## xdarma

 *etnull wrote:*   

> Ok.. but what should I do? I mean it's already installed. I didn't touch anything. emerge --ask --oneshot sys-fs/eudev shows that it will be reinstalled. I have this on my system:
> 
> ```
> dev-libs/libgudev-232
> 
> ...

 

I think you don't need migration: you are already using eudev.

You can find more information on wiki page: eudev

Maybe you can find useful even this wiki page: Gentoo Without systemd

----------

## 389292

Yes, sorry I'm new here.. figuring stuff out slowly   :Embarassed: 

eudev is default for non-systemd users for some time already:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/575718

----------

## Zucca

I have made the manual transition to eudev back when I thought eudev had matured. After the switch I haven't encountered problems other than that some udev features come to eudev with some delay.

Since you already have eudev installed, I'd do nothing. ;)

----------

